# Coyote help



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I am probably going to go out tomorrow and do some yote hunting. I will be by myself and using a 22-250 savage. I'm going to be huntin fields and wood/creek lines. Any tips? I'm thinking going from 8pm to dark? When should I go? I also have another question, Ground hunt or hunt a treestand? Also, I have very loud handcalls and some mediocre electrical calls, which should I use? 
Thanks!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

the am is a better time to go.. get some fish guts.. and make a bait pile ..the yotes love fish for some reason ..my buddy has shot 75 yotes this year so far ..


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

i like mornings in the summer over evening due to the heat.use or take all your calls.what works today may not work tomorrow.be mobil and don't over hunt or stay in one spot to long.1/2 -1 hr per set-up.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

ok, so when i move spots, how far away should i move? 100 yds, 200 yds, 1/2 mile ??

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

the terrain will dictate that and any respnse you get.if it is flat open then move a 1/2 mile.if it's hilly semi open only move 1/4 mile.wind will play into this also.trial and error is the best teacher or hook up with an experianced hunter and tag team 'em.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

KWaller said:


> I am probably going to go out tomorrow and do some yote hunting. I will be by myself and using a 22-250 savage. I'm going to be huntin fields and wood/creek lines. Any tips?


KWaller,
Watch the wind direction. Go in and out very quiet...no vehicle door slamming, etc. Any self respecting coyote will run for its' life at metalic sounds. Wait 10 min. or so, before leaving a calling position. Camo on EVERYTHING and be careful on sudden movements. After shooting a coyote, switch to a coyote pup call and wait...sometimes a second coyote will pop up.



KWaller said:


> I'm thinking going from 8pm to dark? When should I go?


It depends on the location. Right after first light, for about 2 hours or just before dark. However, I've seen them in the middle of the day, on overcast days.



KWaller said:


> I also have another question, Ground hunt or hunt a treestand?


Definately, on the ground. A coyotes' sense of sound direction is flawless. They can pinpoint a sound location within 15' of its' location. Plus, there would be too much noise/time in set up and tear down. It's best to call a position and move a mile or more to the next.



KWaller said:


> Also, I have very loud handcalls and some mediocre electrical calls, which should I use?


Both work, but electronic can be better because the call is away from the shooter. Also, a motion decoy is a big plus for the same reason. A MOJO Critter is a good one. 

Also, read some of this forum, lots to be learned with coyote hunting.
www.predatormastersforums.com/forums/ubbthreads.php

Good luck, Bowhunter57


----------

